# Best Budget Speakers Around $60.00



## happy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys,
So I am going to buy some new speakers for my 2.1 HT setup.  I know that speakers are subjective, from person to person.  But I just wanted to know which speakers are the best in your opinions that is under $60 shipped.  
Here are the speakers I have found:
-Monoprice 3 way speakers
-Dayton B652

Are there any others around the $60 dollars price range?


----------



## happy (Sep 11, 2012)

Bump
Need help deciding!


----------



## Hood (Oct 1, 2012)

happy said:


> Bump
> Need help deciding!



In that price range it's a crap shoot, some sound golden but most sound like crap!  Seriously, you should read a lot of reviews to make sure you don't end up with speakers that sound horrible  Me, I was lucky enough to get 4 of my brother's hand-me-down Boston Acoustics Micro90X speakers, and they rock!  Look on eBay for Boston speakers, I've seen them used for as low as $60/pair (but the risk is getting blown up speakers).  Just a thought, because I don't think you'll be happy with many $60 speakers off the shelf.  Good luck!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 1, 2012)

Creative Inspire T10 10 Watts RMS 2.0 Speaker Syst...

these are my desktop speakers and I am very pleased with them


----------



## Millennium (Oct 1, 2012)

If you can find some x-540s for that price (perhaps second hand) they are really good value.

edit: below looks better if you don't need surround. But it's cool!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 1, 2012)

if you go refurb you could get z623's like mine for $79.99.  regularly they are $160.  Refurbs should always be considered from respectable brands as they can offer superior value for the discounted price


----------

